# Software um Schrittkettenplan zu erstellen



## CheGuevara83 (5 September 2007)

Hi, kennt Jemand von euch ein gutes Programm um Pläne für Schrittketten zu erstellen?? Also was anderes wie Paint oder so:-DD


----------



## zotos (5 September 2007)

Och die Frage kommt doch alle Nase lang!

MS Visio

Ein ECAD deiner Wahl

Programmiere gleich in Graph7 oder AS oder was die SPS anbietet.

Selbst Word und Excel kann man dazu nehmen.

Gerne auch OpenOffice

...

Die Suchfunktion kann zwar keine Schrittketten malen aber Tipps zu Programme finden!


----------



## repök (6 September 2007)

Jemand schüchternes im Chat hatte gerade noch einen Vorschlag:
Papier und Bleistift, wenns was besseres werden soll eventuell auch Tusche.


----------



## zotos (6 September 2007)

repök schrieb:


> Jemand schüchternes im Chat hatte gerade noch einen Vorschlag:
> Papier und Bleistift, wenns was besseres werden soll eventuell auch Tusche.



Ahhhh.... ;o)

Pass auf nun kommt die Frage nach einem guten Scanner und passender Software weil es das in Word hineinkopieren will ;o)


----------



## maxi (7 September 2007)

Huh, glaub Frage wieder sicher ned kapiert habe.

Wie währe es mit MS Projekt oder das guet alte MS PowerPoint?
Vielleicht etwas verwudnelich gerade das Ihr dass nicht benutzt / kennt.

Diese Programme sind doch perfekt dafür ausgelegt und auch ein jeder kann die Projekte / Dateien öffnen. Eine Umwandlung in pdf und somit eine Integration in das CAD ist natürlich auch möglich.


----------



## maxi (7 September 2007)

Falls du PCS verfügst könntest du deinen Schritkettenplan auch flink in Graph oder SQL eingeben, also die Struktur und dies dann ausdrucken.
dies sieht dann sehr technisch professionell aus.

Grüsse,
hoffe ist hilfreich.


----------



## marlob (7 September 2007)

kommerziell: Visio (meiner Meinung nach das beste Programm was Microsoft jemals verkauft hat, aber das haben sie glaube ich auch zugekauft)

gratis (GPL): Dia

siehe hier:http://www.gnome.org/projects/dia/
Unter Examples sind auch Beispiele für Schrittketten (Grafcet)
Läuft auch vom USB Stick und kann nach viele Formate exportiert werden, u.a. auch Visio XML

mfg
marlob


----------



## sps freak (29 September 2007)

CheGuevara83 schrieb:


> Hi, kennt Jemand von euch ein gutes Programm um Pläne für Schrittketten zu erstellen?? Also was anderes wie Paint oder so:-DD


 
Hallo, hier empfehle ich die Demo-Version von Multiprog kostenlos bei KW-Software (www.kw-software.com) runter zu laden. Hilfreich für praxtische Beispiele finden Sie im Buch SPS Programmierung nach IEC 61131-3 mit MULTIPROG 4 von Jochen Petry. Info's www.ibp-automation.de
Viel Erfolg


----------



## hubiat (19 Oktober 2007)

CheGuevara83 schrieb:


> Hi, kennt Jemand von euch ein gutes Programm um Pläne für Schrittketten zu erstellen?? Also was anderes wie Paint oder so:-DD



ich kenn ein sps programmier tool....logiCAD 
website ist glaube ich: www.logicals.com


----------



## Polk (21 Dezember 2015)

Auf der CD zum Buch (ISBN 978-3-8085-3763-3) GRAFCET ist u.A. ein guter Grafcet-Editor. Das Buch kostet nur 14€ und schon hat man eine Demoversion des Grafceteditors praktisch gratis dazubekommen.


----------



## Licht9885 (27 Dezember 2015)

Guten Morgen ich nutze für sowas immer yED für solche zwecke gut geeignet.


----------



## Polk (27 Dezember 2015)

Das schöne an der Software im Grafcet Buch vom Europa Verlag ist, dass man z.B. Symboltabellen anlegen kann (also Sensor B1 "Metall" usw.). Man kann den Grafcet sogar ablaufen lassen, es wird also auch auf Logik geprüft. In Zusammenarbeit mit der Software VISU kann man dann sogar noch genaze virtuelle Anlagen steuern, auch das ist auf der CD-Rom mit dabei.
Das ganze Software-Rundumpaket kann man hier in diesem Video anschauen: 
http://grafcet-schulungen.de/software/


----------



## ganzoganz (29 April 2016)

*Add-on in RT TIA Portal*


----------

